# Any advice : small cut on hock, field injury



## OrangeAndLemon (13 June 2017)

He's my first horse and this is the first time I've had to deal with an injury so any advice would be welcome. I've got home after checking him and come up with loads more questions I should have asked.

E came in this morning with a small field injury. Looks like a kick to his hock. Small cut across the hock of a little more than an inch (he's a draft so has very big legs).

Vet has cleaned and given him a course of antibiotics and recommended lots of cold hosing to help the swelling. He said to bandage overnight and keep him in overnight for next 4 days. He's on full livery and is up to date with vaccinations.

No sign of any lameness or pain.

What else can I do? I figured lunge and exercise while not getting turnout to stop him going crazy but limit if any sign of discomfort.

Will there be any behaviour changes or anything I need to consider from the antibiotics?

TIA


----------



## JLG (13 June 2017)

You will probably get lots of help from people here but as you're going to be paying a vets bill, I would be ringing them back and asking the same questions.

My personal opinions on your questions - No to lunging. 
I'm a bit unclear as you say the vet said keep him in overnight - do you mean full box rest? There seems little point to me in keeping him in just overnight as he can still go loopy in the field during the day.

Antibiotics sometimes mess up their digestion but the majority of horses seem to handle them just fine, especially if it's just a short course.

But to repeat my first point - ring the vet back. You're paying for their services.


----------



## milliepops (13 June 2017)

agree, if you are unsure of your instructions then the vet is the best person to ask as they've actually seen the horse


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (13 June 2017)

Thanks everyone. I've only had him 4 weeks so I've got so many stupid questions (only stupid if not asked)

Vet said not exactly box rest but no turnout to keep it clean and give it best chance to heal neatly. He will be staying indoors but with plenty of walking in hand. I've let the yard know when I can come up and walk and they'll walk him when they can when I'm not there. Picked up some bandages and cotton roll and a horse ball to try to curb his annoyance. 

No sign of any stiffness or discomfort and no need for bute. Need to call them back if he does get stiff.


----------

